# password reset by admin???



## EmDeuce24 (Mar 13, 2016)

I also got it as well. I tend to not believe those type of e-mails.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Admins have reset _everyone's_ passwords.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

I feel like I'm logging into my damn bank account now. Who the hell would even want to steal a snowboard forum password. I demand answers.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It's not just this forum. Basically, all forums that run on this software/database have the same issue. I have to reset like 4-5 accounts.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Donutz said:


> Admins have reset _everyone's_ passwords.


Welp chomps hasn't gotten the email like everyone did today. He's locked out of his account.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Got the email as well....


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've already forgotten my password. 10 characters? Really? While my computer has it saved to auto logon, my phone doesn't. So in my laziness I'll just no longer use the forums on my phone.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am never ever going to remember the long password I just had to create with numbers and symbols. So yeah, I will be here til I forget it...won't be long....

Also, you called put the word bitch in my new password :no1:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

f00bar said:


> I've already forgotten my password. 10 characters? Really? While my computer has it saved to auto logon, my phone doesn't. So in my laziness I'll just no longer use the forums on my phone.


Old people unite!:drinking:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

f00bar said:


> I've already forgotten my password. 10 characters? Really? While my computer has it saved to auto logon, my phone doesn't. So in my laziness I'll just no longer use the forums on my phone.


10char is pretty stupid. My snowboard forum password is now longer than my bank, mortgage, work network, tax site, and any other site that requires a password.

But hey, now I know that a hax0r won't be able to edit my signature to "suck my nuts"


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Donutz can still do that. I think he should. I have never had signatures turned on though so I have no idea if anyone has one.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Not even the hospital I work at requires such an extensive password. Just sayin.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BTW, it wasn't lack of a stupid insane password requirement that got all our information stolen. I want to know what they are doing to prevent that from happening.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah it sucks. Sorry guys, we didn't really have any say in the matter.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I get the password reset stuff. But wth did they reset ones signature to an old one? Someone messed with the audit tables?


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I may deleted the email.
My tapatalk account still works, but I'm locked out online.
Am I not welcome anymore???


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Admin says to use the "forgot password" system to get your password reset.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

took me about 3 days to decide I was bored enough to reset my password. spent about 30 minutes because it wasn't working right. I had to use the "forgot my password" feature about 3 times before it worked right. it was kinda strange how the automated pw wasn't working. I wonder how much this killed posting as nothings going on more so.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> I get the password reset stuff. But wth did they reset ones signature to an old one? Someone messed with the audit tables?


I noticed the same thing once I got back in. My sig defaulted to an older one & I got _robbed_ of 3 of my days out!!! :blink: That's No Bueño!!!  

Fortunately,.. Upon logging in to my user CP, I saw that my most recent signature was still there. I simply scrolled down & hit save,... Voilà!!! Back to my proper sig & day count. 
@neni, take a look at your user cp and see if you can do the same! :thumbsup: :grin:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> I noticed the same thing once I got back in. My sig defaulted to an older one & I got _robbed_ of 3 of my days out!!! :blink: That's No Bueño!!!
> 
> Fortunately,.. Upon logging in to my user CP, I saw that my most recent signature was still there. I simply scrolled down & hit save,... Voilà!!! Back to my proper sig & day count.
> 
> @neni, take a look at your user cp and see if you can do the same! :thumbsup: :grin:


I am so glad you are ok. I was worried for a second there!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> I am so glad you are ok. I was worried for a second there!


:blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:

:laugh: :question:
???Did I just receive a _sarcasm_ smack down frum da new gurl??? :blink:

LoL!! :rofl3: _Way_ ta fit in!!! :grin: :thumbsup:


----------

